# YouTube Livestream video problem



## J Nechleba

I have had problems viewing YouTube livestreams over the last week. Audio is fine but video shows OK for 1-2 seconds and then the screen turns to 4 vertical bars (alternating greyish/whitish).

I changed resolutions (lower resolution changes 4 vertical bars to 2). I also tried casting from my computer to the Stream 4K. Same problem.

Anyone else seen this problem? Anyone have a suggestion for how to fix it? I reported it to TIVO so we'll see if I get a response.


----------



## scottchez

Works great for me. I have a Tivo 4k , one on Ehternet, one on Wifi.
No issues


----------



## TX_TS4K

Yes, I'm having the same video problem when trying to watch some actual "livestreams" on YouTube. The video issue impacts two of my TS4Ks. The live video will play fine for a few seconds then the video becomes distorted with vertical bars and only audio can be heard.
I'm having no issues on video playback of those same YouTube "livestreams" on my IPad or the Roku Ultra I have connected to same TV as one of the TS4K. This seems to strictly be a playback issue on the TS4K. I have tried resetting the YouTube app, uninstalling updates, change YT resolution, but nothing works.
However, as soon as the actual "livestream" ends on YouTube and the video is posted to YT. I can watch the posted video back on the TS4K with no video issue.
This issue seems to have begun a couple months ago for me. I've searched online for YouTube livestream video playback issues but have found nothing on the topic. Seeing your post, makes me realize I'm not the only one having this issue.
While writing this comment I browsed and watched some YT livestreams and found that many livestreams played fine. However as I recall some of the livestreams I have the video playback issue with are those streamers that highlight and display user comments on the screen. I think they are using a program called Stream Yard.
I really hope TiVo can look into the issue or an app update will help fix the issue. 
I am attaching a few pictures of a livestream that I found that mimics the distorted video issue I'm talking about.
Pic 1 Selecting the Rekeita Law livestream on YT
Pic 2 The YT livestream is selected and displays full screen and plays without any video/audio issue for 2 seconds
Pic 3 After 2 seconds the livestream video feed becomes distorted as shown and only audio can be heard.


----------



## J Nechleba

TX_TS4K said:


> Yes, I'm having the same video problem when trying to watch some actual "livestreams" on YouTube. The video issue impacts two of my TS4Ks. The live video will play fine for a few seconds then the video becomes distorted with vertical bars and only audio can be heard.
> I'm having no issues on video playback of those same YouTube "livestreams" on my IPad or the Roku Ultra I have connected to same TV as one of the TS4K. This seems to strictly be a playback issue on the TS4K. I have tried resetting the YouTube app, uninstalling updates, change YT resolution, but nothing works.
> However, as soon as the actual "livestream" ends on YouTube and the video is posted to YT. I can watch the posted video back on the TS4K with no video issue.
> This issue seems to have begun a couple months ago for me. I've searched online for YouTube livestream video playback issues but have found nothing on the topic. Seeing your post, makes me realize I'm not the only one having this issue.
> While writing this comment I browsed and watched some YT livestreams and found that many livestreams played fine. However as I recall some of the livestreams I have the video playback issue with are those streamers that highlight and display user comments on the screen. I think they are using a program called Stream Yard.
> I really hope TiVo can look into the issue or an app update will help fix the issue.
> I am attaching a few pictures of a livestream that I found that mimics the distorted video issue I'm talking about.
> Pic 1 Selecting the Rekeita Law livestream on YT
> Pic 2 The YT livestream is selected and displays full screen and plays without any video/audio issue for 2 seconds
> Pic 3 After 2 seconds the livestream video feed becomes distorted as shown and only audio can be heard.
> View attachment 57760
> View attachment 57761
> View attachment 57762


Yes - that's exactly what I'm experiencing. Specifically on one livestream my wife and I like to watch on Sunday's. Once the video is posted to YT, everything is fine. As I said, casting also fails. I've been getting around it by casting from my computer to a Tivo Roamio but that's not a long-term solution in my mind (it would cause me to go back to my Amazon Firestick 4K). I hope TIVO gets this fixed as I have two other homes I wanted to convert to TIVO Stream 4K's but I won't do it with this bug.


----------



## Akhaxton

I had this problem on both of my TS4K after the update. I did a factory reset on both and it fixed the problem for me. YMMV.


----------



## TX_TS4K

Update: I did a complete factory reset of my TS4K yesterday, but sad to report the YouTube Livestream distorted video problem still exists. It’s frustrating because it happens to about 5 different YT Livestreams that I like to watch. Not sure if it’s an encoding/decoding issue with the streamer’s video software or the TS4K YT app. Until there’s a fix, I will just have to stick to watching those livestreams on either my IPad or Roku Ultra.


----------



## scottchez

Is issue on Youtube TV as is the TV package
Two of my Local Channels lock up a lot and so does normal Hulu
Ideas?


----------



## TX_TS4K

scottchez said:


> Is issue on Youtube TV as is the TV package
> Two of my Local Channels lock up a lot and so does normal Hulu
> Ideas?


No. The distorted video problem we are discussing on this thread is strictly related to watching certain livestreams on the traditional YouTube app.

I'm not certain about the issues you are experiencing on YouTube TV and Hulu apps as I don't use either of those apps. I would suggest you continue to search the forum for other threads addressing those issues, and if no thread exists you may want to start your own thread and let others respond with their ideas or experiences.


----------



## Diacritical

Same here... just stopped by to see if it was just me. Live streams get video fir a few seconds, then four vertical bars. Audio sounds good... once it’s ended streaming and just gets fed normally, it’s fine.


----------



## Diacritical

Diacritical said:


> Same here... just stopped by to see if it was just me. Live streams get video for a few seconds, then four vertical bars. Audio sounds good... once it's ended streaming and just gets fed normally, it's fine.


Found something. If you rewind to the beginning of the livestream, you can watch it in the clear as long as you do not pause, fast forward, or rewind. It's not really "live" but it works.


----------



## Lane007

TX_TS4K said:


> Yes, I'm having the same video problem when trying to watch some actual "livestreams" on YouTube. The video issue impacts two of my TS4Ks. The live video will play fine for a few seconds then the video becomes distorted with vertical bars and only audio can be heard.
> I'm having no issues on video playback of those same YouTube "livestreams" on my IPad or the Roku Ultra I have connected to same TV as one of the TS4K. This seems to strictly be a playback issue on the TS4K. I have tried resetting the YouTube app, uninstalling updates, change YT resolution, but nothing works.
> However, as soon as the actual "livestream" ends on YouTube and the video is posted to YT. I can watch the posted video back on the TS4K with no video issue.
> This issue seems to have begun a couple months ago for me. I've searched online for YouTube livestream video playback issues but have found nothing on the topic. Seeing your post, makes me realize I'm not the only one having this issue.
> While writing this comment I browsed and watched some YT livestreams and found that many livestreams played fine. However as I recall some of the livestreams I have the video playback issue with are those streamers that highlight and display user comments on the screen. I think they are using a program called Stream Yard.
> I really hope TiVo can look into the issue or an app update will help fix the issue.
> I am attaching a few pictures of a livestream that I found that mimics the distorted video issue I'm talking about.
> Pic 1 Selecting the Rekeita Law livestream on YT
> Pic 2 The YT livestream is selected and displays full screen and plays without any video/audio issue for 2 seconds
> Pic 3 After 2 seconds the livestream video feed becomes distorted as shown and only audio can be heard.
> View attachment 57760
> View attachment 57761
> View attachment 57762


Decided to respond to your post specifically because my observations match exactly the same as your findings. I'm confident the problem that you and J Nechleba describe affects a whole lot of TS4K users. It's important to note that only "Live" YouTube streams that use "chat type feedback" are affected. I watch a live stream that plays fine, but they don't use chat, or whatever it's called, during their live program.
I haven't tried to contact either TiVo or YouTube yet, but in order for them to do anything about it they need to know people have this issue. I will do my best to get through to them and I encourage those of you reading this thread who can confirm the issue, please contact them for possible resolution.
I am a long time TiVo user, but first time TS4K user. I just bought the unit a few days ago and it updated to the latest versions of firmware as soon as I began the setup process. So far this is the only issue I have had with the unit, but I haven't had it that long.
Thanks to J Nechleba for starting this thread.


----------



## jeffinva

I also have this issue.


----------



## foghorn2

None of these issues exists on the Airtv mini 4K (same processor) or Sabrina (faster processor). 

What is tivo doing with the firmware thats different? Is there some spyware overlay?


----------



## 241705

Youtube TV supported devices


----------



## fattymcbuckles

blackngold75 said:


> Youtube TV supported devices


TiVo 4K not listed as a supported device but neither is my mecool km6 deluxe. Both are android tv devices. Mecool box plays YouTube tv flawlessly,TiVo 4K freezes up. TiVo 4K used to play YouTube tv just fine. I think TiVo's lastest update broke it.


----------



## Lane007

blackngold75 said:


> Youtube TV supported devices


Interesting observation.
This thread started with some "live" channels having freezing video with audio continuing using the regular "YouTube" app. There are a couple other threads that speak of the subscription "YouTube TV" service app breaking up, freezing, etc. I don't subscribe to "YouTube TV" so I can't comment about those issues. I thought the problems were two different issues, but now thinking it's very possible they are related.
I have been testing and gathering information so I can accurately convey to TiVo what is happening, but I find it varies without consistency. This evening I had a standard YouTube live channel play without issue that uses the chat feature, which seemed to be the cause of some live channels to freeze. Confusing to say the least when I can't get consistency.
One common thing among both thread groups is the freezing video started after the latest update from TiVo. Hope TiVo takes people's calls seriously.


----------



## Foogie

If you want to convey this to Tivo better not use the word "freezing" as this usually indicates a broken connection. Also I have had the colored bars occur on a different device also but the video will return after a reload or two (this is for regular youtube, I don't use YoutubeTV). Some have suggested a decoding issue but it will fix itself after a reload, I think it is a Youtube server communication issue.


----------



## J Nechleba

Tivo's lack of responsiveness (this being but just one example) will be the kiss of death for the Stream 4K.

Personally, there was this issue and then I had a problem where no matter what icon I selected, it went to Prime Video. Reboots would work for a bit but then it reverted. At that point, I just unplugged it and plugged in a Firestick 4K and called it a day. I've got an apartment in NYC as well as a house in Italy that I was going to put Tivo's into. Now they'll be Firesticks.


----------



## Lane007

Foogie said:


> If you want to convey this to Tivo better not use the word "freezing" as this usually indicates a broken connection. Also I have had the colored bars occur on a different device also but the video will return after a reload or two (this is for regular youtube, I don't use YoutubeTV). Some have suggested a decoding issue but it will fix itself after a reload, I think it is a Youtube server communication issue.


TiVo issued me a case number today during a "chat" session. As per your suggestion I didn't describe the issue as "freezing" video, but rather distorted video. I further explained the live "YouTube" video, after 3 to 4 seconds, displays 4 vertical bars on the screen with audio continuing fine. Expecting to supply more information, they apologized for the inconvenience, acknowledged the issue, that it is being worked on, but had no estimated time for resolution, then they ended the chat without further input from me.
In checking my case number they referred to my report this way: Non-TiVo Applications. YouTube TV App Freezes. Status Issue Logged.
So the service rep missed my comment that it was the YouTube app, not the "YouTube TV" app. I'm pleased they acknowledged an issue, maybe not mine specifically, but at least something is in the works for a resolution with YouTube TV. I'm hopeful the issues are related between the two YouTube apps.


----------



## scottchez

These issues have got to be impacting new product sales now. Issues like this are showing up in that big online seller starting with letter A


----------



## Foogie

My Watch History on regular Youtube also has not been updating since 9th March, I believe the livestream issue could be related. BTW the livestream distorting rarely happens on the streams I watch but the more I click on new streams eventually I'll find the bug. I have been noticing an annoying amount of ads on Youtube now too.


----------



## jayplus101

I am experiencing the same issues with live streams on Youtube. Video becomes distorted (vertical lines) a minute or so after starting and the audio continues. One workaround that has worked for me is to switch the video quality after the distortion begins (ie. From 1080p to 720p). That has worked before but most recently it only worked for a second and then it became distorted again. I love the Tivo Stream 4K but this issue is becoming a big enough problem that I might dump the device entirely.


----------



## Max Powers

Hi, just checking in, issue still persists for me today. There's no fix for this yet right? Such a shame, in otherwise, a great package for the price!


----------



## Max Powers

jayplus101 said:


> I am experiencing the same issues with live streams on Youtube. Video becomes distorted (vertical lines) a minute or so after starting and the audio continues. One workaround that has worked for me is to switch the video quality after the distortion begins (ie. From 1080p to 720p). That has worked before but most recently it only worked for a second and then it became distorted again. I love the Tivo Stream 4K but this issue is becoming a big enough problem that I might dump the device entirely.


Works for me too, except have to go all the way down to 480p, then Auto back upto to 1080p.

Really annoying!


----------



## pl1

Max Powers said:


> Hi, just checking in, issue still persists for me today. There's no fix for this yet right? Such a shame, in otherwise, a great package for the price!


Last I checked Youtube was broken for me on the TS4K. I've been using smartubenext. Download it here. I did create another google account for it, but it works great for Youtube.


----------



## Matheus Italo

I`m struggling with the same problem in YouTube app live videos. Sometimes the device restart automatically too.


----------



## Foogie

Issue with Youtube (not TV) on Stream 4k

Have not seen any issues, it was resolved quickly after YoutubeTV was fixed, so no glitches for over 3 months or so from memory.


----------



## hairamy4801

TX_TS4K said:


> Yes, I'm having the same video problem when trying to watch some actual "livestreams" on YouTube. The video issue impacts two of my TS4Ks. The live video will play fine for a few seconds then the video becomes distorted with vertical bars and only audio can be heard.
> I'm having no issues on video playback of those same YouTube "livestreams" on my IPad or the Roku Ultra I have connected to same TV as one of the TS4K. This seems to strictly be a playback issue on the TS4K. I have tried resetting the YouTube app, uninstalling updates, change YT resolution, but nothing works.
> However, as soon as the actual "livestream" ends on YouTube and the video is posted to YT. I can watch the posted video back on the TS4K with no video issue.
> This issue seems to have begun a couple months ago for me. I've searched online for YouTube livestream video playback issues but have found nothing on the topic. Seeing your post, makes me realize I'm not the only one having this issue.
> While writing this comment I browsed and watched some YT livestreams and found that many livestreams played fine. However as I recall some of the livestreams I have the video playback issue with are those streamers that highlight and display user comments on the screen. I think they are using a program called Stream Yard.
> I really hope TiVo can look into the issue or an app update will help fix the issue.
> I am attaching a few pictures of a livestream that I found that mimics the distorted video issue I'm talking about.
> Pic 1 Selecting the Rekeita Law livestream on YT
> Pic 2 The YT livestream is selected and displays full screen and plays without any video/audio issue for 2 seconds
> Pic 3 After 2 seconds the livestream video feed becomes distorted as shown and only audio can be heard.
> View attachment 57760
> View attachment 57761
> View attachment 57762


I just got Tivo and it is doing exactly the same thing you describe, I am so disappointed, not sure what to do at this point.


----------



## Lane007

hairamy4801 said:


> I just got Tivo and it is doing exactly the same thing you describe, I am so disappointed, not sure what to do at this point.


I had the problem as well, but is now working fine after app updates from both YouTube and TiVo. Not sure which particular update fixed the issue or when exactly. The TiVo Stream 4K seems to be stable for me now. Also the device is now running on Android 10. It was first introduced using Android 9.
Current SW versions on my device:
YouTube App Ver: 2.18.009/web_20220713_10_RC00
TiVo App Ver: V10.0-4.0.0


----------

